# Geez it is next weekend already



## dragonfly princess (Feb 1, 2008)

BUBBLE SPA!!!!

When?  February 9th, 2008 9:00am - ?

Where?  33 N. Washington in Oxford, MI 48371 (North of Burdick St)

Retail handmade bath and body products, Facials, Massage, Nails etc.
Come in and thaw out with a cup of coffee, tea or hot chocolate while you shop our one of a kind handmade, natural bath and body products, get a facial or have a massage.
Call for more information 248-790-8043 and to be a part of this event if you are a local vendor or independent contractor


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 1, 2008)

Way cool!


----------



## breathenatural (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope it goes well! Sounds great!


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

Best of luck!!! Sounds fun!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

Take LOTS of pictures!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh yes I will be snapping away!!!


----------

